# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Anaplon turkey

## tume

i think this one is best.

----------


## richardmats

Just got same tablets,20 tabs in strip,they come from turkey..are they ok?

----------


## sevenmann

what are those??? D Bol ???
what mg per tab ??

----------


## richardmats

anaplone-50mg-human gear. Best one

----------


## anadavid

this anadrol aka anapolone is strong as hell! some guys got even sick!

----------


## Rhyno666

"Beauty" but not worth it, too toxic and too much water gain

----------


## 2000Vette

Hope your running some nolva with that stuff man!

----------


## love2liftiron

good advice 2000vette!!!

----------


## AgainstTheMachine

my blood pressure went through the roof with anadrol , so did my strength.

----------


## anabolic1979

best anadrol around been lots of fakes floating around

----------


## bigBuldog

this tabs are best. need to come direct from turkey so you know they are legit  :Wink:

----------


## anabolic1979

i have got a decent looking fake from a source in turkey before the tabs were pure white instead of the off white yellowish tint the reals have. the real tabs have a god awful taste also, no taste to the fakes.

----------

